# HDTV Aspect Ratio Question



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I never thought there'd be the day where TV #5 comes to the house. My in-laws are buying my daughter one of those "My first computers" which hooks up to the TV. I don't want to use any of our regular TVs because I don't want the wires (composite) running all over the place so I got the green light to buy an inexpensive 15" LCD HDTV (which has guest room written all over it when the kiddo gets bored with it two weeks after playing with her computer!). The aspect ratio on it is 16:10 vs. the standard 16:9. What am I losing/gaining with 16:10. Granted, guests are probably going to watch movies and stuff on the bigger sets in the house but if I'm going to get something HDTV compatible I don't want it looking too screwed up either.

By the way, this is the one I'm looking at.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Elem...75557/catOid/-12869/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's a similar recent thread.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Duh. Been here forever and didn't think about search.  Thanks!


----------

